# affordable spaying anyone??



## bianca11 (Sep 13, 2011)

I live in the city of toronto and my vet is asking for $600 for spaying .... is that reasonable....I think it's too much for me as a single parent to pay for spaying....can anyone suggest anything more affordable??? Please help???


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Good gosh no, it's not reasonable. 
Call your local shelters and see who they can recommend who is cheaper.


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

bianca11 said:


> I live in the city of toronto and my vet is asking for $600 for spaying .... is that reasonable....I think it's too much for me as a single parent to pay for spaying....can anyone suggest anything more affordable??? Please help???


 That is crazy! I just moved from t.o last yr and I know ppl that paid anywhere from 200-350. Someone suggested to me to call the humane society and request they do it. I think its around 150, but there is a waitlist with them so call ahead of time.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My cousins take their dog to a vet in Orangeville and it's much cheaper. If I were you I would call some of the GTA areas that are more in the country and see if you can find a better price. The vets in Toronto are outrageously expensive.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

This is what I used when I got Lucy spayed. My vet wanted about what your vet is asking if I didn't buy the certificate. With it, I think it only cost me like $120 at the time.

Friends of Animals | Spay and Neuter Certificate Information

Not sure if it works in canada, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

The OSPCA has a low cost spay/neuter clinic in Newmarket, Ontario SPCA - Spay Neuter Clinic and another in Barrie. Newmarket is only 1/2 hour from Toronto up the 404 if you have car transportation. They are separate from the shelter which was involved in the ringworm fiasco. Vets outside Toronto are less expensive. Try Pickering, Markham, Woodbridge, Mississauga, whatever is nearest to you.


----------



## bianca11 (Sep 13, 2011)

I have contacted tThe OSPCA has a low cost spay/neuter clinic in Newmarket it's a ten month waiting list, Ontario SPCA - Spay Neuter Clinic in Barrie it's 6 months


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

bianca11 said:


> I have contacted tThe OSPCA has a low cost spay/neuter clinic in Newmarket it's a ten month waiting list, Ontario SPCA - Spay Neuter Clinic in Barrie it's 6 months


Good to know! We are actually in Barrie. I should give them a call tomorrow. BTW hubby travels everyday to work in T.O and we are there quite often. If your worried about the drive Barrie is only about 30 min away by hwy.


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Be sure to check what your $600 includes vs what the cheaper costs include. Pre surgical bloodwork, VWF testing, IV Fluids, pain management, pre, post and 10 day follow up, the type of suture material, how many nights stay, items you go home with (E Collar, pain meds etc), support staff (i.e. does you dog recover with someone dedicated to supervision or by themselves in a run?) all factor in. While I won't disagree that T.O. can be more then smaller town clinics, you also often get what you pay for. Spay neuter clinics are usually in and out same day, surgery and anesthesia and that's it. And while they have their place, I prefer my guys get a bit more care then that. When I worked at the Mississauga clinic we were often seeing speuters from S/N clinics that needing 'fixing up'. Though I am sure many more came through just fine. Just make sure you decision is educated and not just price based.


----------

